# home security



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

I've seen that most of the homes have bars in front of their windows (and doors and, well, look like prisons).
Some nicely integrated in the design, others just "tossed onto the wall".
What about those, in the same location, that doesn't have these bars?
Burgler alarms? Faith/Luck? What do they use? Lock every thing into a safe while out shopping?
I refuse to believe that it's not a problem to consider while securing ones posessions.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Twain said:


> I've seen that most of the homes have bars in front of their windows (and doors and, well, look like prisons).
> Some nicely integrated in the design, others just "tossed onto the wall".
> What about those, in the same location, that doesn't have these bars?
> Burgler alarms? Faith/Luck? What do they use? Lock every thing into a safe while out shopping?
> I refuse to believe that it's not a problem to consider while securing ones posessions.


Get insurance and hope for the best 

If they want to get in they will, I've seen em take metal bars off the wall, no joke


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Nobody ever has....or ever will, break into our house!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We have wrought iron bars to the windows and we have an alarm system as well as CCTV.

The bars look fine, its traditional. Only worrying thing is fire, as we wouldnt be able to get out if it was at the front door


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

I see.
And I heard someone mentioning that it wasn't that bad so far easts of Malaga?
But crime expands aswell I guess to new markets.
I guess paranoia would strike me also, and as I'm an IT man would install surveillance cameras, alarm and bars and hope for no fire at the dorways 

I guess a brand new car would attract the wrong persons too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Twain said:


> I see.
> And I heard someone mentioning that it wasn't that bad so far easts of Malaga?
> But crime expands aswell I guess to new markets.
> I guess paranoia would strike me also, and as I'm an IT man would install surveillance cameras, alarm and bars and hope for no fire at the dorways
> ...


I think you may be worrying too much. there is crime here, like every other country. But for instance here we have experienced none of it. I hear about break in's now and again but in generaly we dont have a huge problem. I have the bars because they were already fitted to the house, the camera system because someone gave it to me (but we were here for 5 years before we put it in , with no incidents).

Just take the same reasonable precautions you would normally. (L left the keys in my car door the other night by mistake, and it was still there in the morning)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think crime is any worse here than anywhere else, the bars on the windows are traditional, you actually dont see many houses without them. I think its cos historically people wanted to leave all their windows open all the time cos of the heat and obviously without any barriers thieves could just climb in!


jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't hear of many breakins in this area. If any they are mostly carried out in the campo, not much down on the coast. Also, not much car theft. 

However, handbag theft has really rocketed over the last couple of years but I don't suppose you need to be worried about that My male friend had his wallet stolen in a lift.

The market is a place where you would need to keep your wallet very safe.

I guess you just need to be vigillant like everywhere else.


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Good to hear.
Just got "scared" by the media. They presented statistics that even if I took away the normal "media lies" the numbers were a bit high.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Twain said:


> Good to hear.
> Just got "scared" by the media. They presented statistics that even if I took away the normal "media lies" the numbers were a bit high.


You should know better than to take any notice of the media these days Twain!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Yes I know 
But when you here the same thing over and over again you get brain washed...

Hope you all have nice weather today.
Yesterday it was sunny and 25 here, today it's freezing cold, raining, sleet and almost snow on the mountain tops


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Twain said:


> Yes I know
> But when you here the same thing over and over again you get brain washed...
> 
> Hope you all have nice weather today.
> Yesterday it was sunny and 25 here, today it's freezing cold, raining, sleet and almost snow on the mountain tops


We're having amazing weather here Twain! Which is good as I have my family over visiting, lots of swimming and sunburn!!! Its definately summer!! I hear its nice in the UK too!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

This weather changes (summer in one day, winter the next) is almost killing me.
Hope they enjoy the swimming and keep'em out of the sun - not good for the skin to get sunburnt.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Twain said:


> Yes I know
> But when you here the same thing over and over again you get brain washed...
> 
> Hope you all have nice weather today.
> Yesterday it was sunny and 25 here, today it's freezing cold, raining, sleet and almost snow on the mountain tops



Ahhhhh ..... well, dont believe everything you hear. I guess like everywhere, it depends where you choose to live


----------

